# Inline CO2 Reactor



## methodica (May 15, 2007)

I'm currently rebuilding my 29gal tank with compressed C02. I'm having a hard time figuring out what reactor I should use. I been thinking about getting an Aqua media 1000 but I'm not sure if that’s over kill plus inline anything (reactor, heater, uv filter) makes me nervous. I'm really paranoid about my canister every springing a leak.

I also want to keep as little equipment in my tank as possible (cake and eat it too).

Any recommendations?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

As far as overkill it really depends on your CO2 injection rate. Inline reactors work very well but for a 29g you may not need one. The AM 1000 looks like a great peice of equipment but you may be able to get along with the Red Sea reactor 500. I am not recommending either one but it depends on what you want to set up. With the reactor 500 all you have to do is connect CO2 and plug the pump in. With the other you have to plumb it into the canister filter. Really up to you. I use an inline reactor for my 55g and it works perfectly.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

On the outflow of my XP2 I have hooked up my CO2 reactor (diy, basically like the sticky), and my on-line Hydor heater. Love 'em! No junk in the tank. I wouldn't worry about springing a leak from that anymore than from the tank going bad. As a matter of fact, I would bet that tanks go bad more than filters develop leaks. My 2 cents.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Gotta second Bert on this one. I did the same thing with a DIY reactor on the outlet of my XP3 on my 50g (even added the Hydor recently) and I couldn't be happier. Everything is hidden, no leaks, tight temperature control.

I forget the exact price, but my DIY reactor was cheap and easy to make. I think it ended up around $20 total. It's really similar to the sticky.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Max mix jr, for 20 to 40 gallon aquriums. Connects inline to a canister filter or pump. A third the cost of the reactor 1000. About the same price as Simpsotas DIY.

Click HERE for more info


----------



## methodica (May 15, 2007)

I bit the bullet and picked up the Aqua Medic 1000 I havent hooked it up yet. I eventually want to upgrade to a 200Gal tank so I can use it there. I thinking about getting the hydor inline heater as well.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

I know the CO2 reactor goes on the outlet side, but same with the heater? Can multiple pieces of equipment inline restrict flow to any appreciable degree?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

If everything is hooked up correctly and the hoses are not kinked then there should not be any restriction.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

abcemorse said:


> I know the CO2 reactor goes on the outlet side, but same with the heater? Can multiple pieces of equipment inline restrict flow to any appreciable degree?


The pressure drop (ie: flow restriction) through them should be minimal. The hydro in-line heater should have very little pressure drop. The reactor depends more on the design, for example if it's packed with bio balls or something the pressure drop will be higher, but they're usually also low pressure drop. As was stated by jmontee, tubing kinks would cause the largest restriction.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you add two feet of extra hose in the filter outlet you will reduce the flow slightly. If you add an elbow fitting you will also reduce the flow slightly. So, obviously anything you add is likely to slightly reduce the flow. The goal is to avoid things that greatly reduce the flow, like kinked hoses, etc.


----------

